# Nano Scape........hogans alley!



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2010)

Hi gang
Hogans Alley 1 has been decommissioned due to neglect.
Hogans Alley 2 will still be similar theme a alley...... but going down the dry start method.
Ive still got some HC floating in another setup looks in quite good condition so i will use for starting a carpet.
Dragon stone will have java moss and peacock moss covering.I may have some flame moss available also.
Ive removed the flora base also, it was just to messy for my liking.Substrate will be black gravel topped with black sand both from unipac inert of course.
Sand seems to hold moisture a lot longer than gravel so this could turn out beneficial with the planting the plantlet carpet.. we will see on this experiment.Help needed below.
I hope to spray/mist both the nutrients and trace.
Would there be problems doing that :?: 
What mixture should i use for misting :?: 
How many times a week should i mist  :?:
Anymore input would be helpful.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (25 Nov 2010)

24th Nov 2010
Hi gang
Drained/re-scaped the nano and planted out some HC using the dry start method yesterday.
Busted the 10mm lily pipes trying to remove them for cleaning............ so had to revert back to the 12mm lily and knock up a in-pipe with strainer.
Placed java moss on-top of the Dragon stone.Once this gets established i will trim it back.
Covered the top with a Arcadia arc tank glass top and stretched some cling film over the gaps.
I can rest the lights on top of the glass so that's worked out ideal.
Misted with a cocktail of ferts and trace.Switched the lights on for 8 hours not sure if this is long enough?
All done just have to wait now and see the results.

Tank size 12x10x10.
Lighting    T5 18w dual switch.
Filtration Eheim ecco external.
Substrate Unipac black gravel and sand.
Decor      Dragon Stone various sand.
Flora      HC Java moss.
Fauna     Non yet.
Fertilization Co2 injected when ready.
EI dosed as per tank size.
The first was a previous picture from my first scape before starting.
Here is a few other pictures from my naff camera.
















This wont be the final lay out still go to move a few stones about when the moss gets attached.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Radik (29 Nov 2010)

Hi Hogan

Is it colored silica black sand or black limpopo sand from unipack? Did you get it from aquaessentials? On unipac official page I can see only these two mentioned but aqua essentials selling some black granite sand and I want be sure it is inert.

Btw: nice nano, I am preparing for similar project 14x8x8 and want to be sure sand is black and inert 

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (29 Nov 2010)

Hi i think i got it from aqua essentials.
Will have a look on my previous orders in my account be back in 10mins.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (29 Nov 2010)

Radik said:
			
		

> Hi Hogan
> 
> Is it colored silica black sand or black limpopo sand from unipack? Did you get it from aquaessentials? On unipac official page I can see only these two mentioned but aqua essentials selling some black granite sand and I want be sure it is inert.
> 
> ...


Hi Its definitely not Limpopo sand......the bottom layer of the nano is Unipac Black gravel but what Ive got on top is Hagen Extra Fine black sand its very shinny.
They don't sell it now.
Granite is pretty inert i think....... although I'm not a geologist someone will know on here.
hoggie


----------



## Radik (29 Nov 2010)

Thank you. I'll try granite black sand then. And I am going to try mineralized soil out of curiosity as base substrate.


----------



## GHNelson (29 Nov 2010)

Hi
You dont need all the fancy substrates although it does help a bit.
Inert substrate is just as good as long as you dose enough ferts/trace you will grow plants.
Ive got Seachem Flourite black sand and gravel one in a Co2 injected and the other in low tec.
I have good growth with both..........but i also had inert black gravel in another with a 18watt light and also had healthy plants.
hoggie


----------



## Radik (29 Nov 2010)

Well as you said that's the approach I am going now. In my 45L tank I have just tetra substrate covered with unipac black gravel. Now I bough second nano tank and I am going to try sort of el natural and dry start method. So cheap black sand + john innes compost no 1 or 3 or pond soil, then mineralize it and use as base layer. It is more work but winter is long and this is my mini-garden playground now.


----------



## GHNelson (29 Nov 2010)

Hi Radik
Go for it....this planted game is a bit hit and miss but that's the fun of it when you get good results when your not suppose too.
I will keep a look out for your journal.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Radik (24 Dec 2010)

Hi Hogan, any update? Does java moss grow emersed well or vanished?


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2010)

Hi Radik
The HC didn't take its been too cold? I think........ although i provided plenty of light.
So this has been removed.I may have another go with something else submerged.
I trimmed the Java moss to where it adhered to the Dragon Stone....I want this to creep along the surface of the stone so that's why Ive gave it a hard trim.



Tank has been refilled and the Co2 is up and running.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (22 Apr 2011)

Hi gang
Ive persevered with this little set-up for a good few months.
I received a order of Christmas moss from Hong Kong....this was not in the very best of condition mostly brown I was going to send it to the big compost heap in the sky but I soldiered on... I dont think it was ever been in the submerged state.
I dosed it regular with Easy Carbon and the usual ferts every day for weeks.....Ive got some nice green growth now.
Ive made a few changes added some more dragon stone to both sides....of the alley.
The right hand side stone is covered on the top with Flame moss....the face of the stone has Taiwan moss so hopefully I can get a nice carpet on top of the stone.
I may do the same with the left hand stone.

Updated details of the Set-up.
Overhead T5 18 watt Dual switch.
2 Hang on Hob Filters 250 litre per hour.
Pressurised Co2/glass diffuser.
Small heater 25 watt.
Nano Drop Checker.

Decor 
Dragon Stone
Black sand/Golden sand
10 Cherry Shrimp....courtesy of Piece of Fish.
A few pictures.








Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

Loving it, Has a very Prehistoric feel to it


----------



## bigmatt (23 Apr 2011)

that's really nice - the dragon stone is really emphasised by not using traditional stems. Is that foam over the HOB intake? Matt


----------



## GHNelson (24 Apr 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> that's really nice - the dragon stone is really emphasised by not using traditional stems. Is that foam over the HOB intake? Matt


Hi thanks for the kind words...Matt the hob intake has a small filter uplift sponge its been cut down to a third of the size.it reduces the flow considerably that's why I'm using 2 hang on hob filters
Cheers  
hoggie.


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2011)

Hi Gang
I thought I would give a little update on the hogans alley scape....Ive had a few problems with diatoms.
I think your gonna get this more so with these smaller aquariums.....did a trim up Friday and added a couple of pieces of dragon stone tied and topped the cave with a combination of Flame/Christmas/Taiwan moss...flame moss has been very slow to adhere its self to stone (has anyone had the same problem)so hopefully the combination of mosses will help it along.
I'm going to remove the heater and the hang on filters soon and use a eheim external/heater combo filter.
Ive added some cherry shrimp purchased from a member here...Piece of Fish thanks....doing well molting shells appear every few days.
Removed some ember tetras from another aquarium and placed them in the nano on Saturday their starting to feed and come out from the cave.  
I'm going easy on the Co2 as the embers where in a non Co2 aquarium so I don't want to stress them with injecting Co2 to much.Great little fish though.
I made up Tobi's fert recipe and there seems to be a improvement in colour and growth with the moss.
One thing with the Tobi's ferts recipe I used 2.50 grams of urea...instead of 5 grams.I wasn't sure how the inhabitants would react.There seems to be no problems that i can detect.
I had a couple of portions fissidens fontanas on wire which were not doing much brown and half dead so i put them in here and they have nice new green growth now after a few weeks.
Will post some photos later after i come back from the pub lunch  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2011)

Hi gang
As i said previous a few snaps.Im quite pleased as the moss was ready to go in the bin.  












hoggie


----------



## flyingfish (31 May 2011)

really like this scape! 

Made me want to use dragon stone in my next scape. 

What are you using for your background? im not sure what colour background to go for on my nano, as the bright green wall behind it kinda spoils the look. 

Cant wait to see this go into full growth, will be following it. 

Good work Hoggie! 

Flyingfish


----------



## chilled84 (31 May 2011)

Thats wicked hogan, Like the fact that the path is gon too realy, Itslike a cave. ts very intreeging. Wel done.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jun 2011)

What are you using for your background? im not sure what colour background to go for on my nano, as the bright green wall behind it kinda spoils the look. 
 Good work Hoggie! 
Flyingfish[/quote]
Its just A4 paper put in a plastic folder and I have used some clear plastic clips that you get with the new shirts you get at ......birthdays and christmas....or fathers day.  
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jun 2011)

Hi
Cheers guys.
Ive got some HC coming so my have another attempt at a small carpet to the left and right backside...the substrate is just plain black sand so its gonna be tricky.
hoggie


----------



## flyingfish (1 Jun 2011)

could you check out my journal and recomend a background colour? 

FlyingFish!


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jun 2011)

Hi hogtie love the scape coming along nicely
Hope the hc works out
Could you tell me where you got your light from? Looking for something similar but all I can find is 3x 12w t5 or 2x 18w cfl 
Cheers matt


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jun 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Hi hogtie love the scape coming along nicely
> Hope the hc works out
> Could you tell me where you got your light from? Looking for something similar but all I can find is 3x 12w t5 or 2x 18w cfl
> Cheers matt


Hi matt
This one of the better constructed lights from Hong Kong although you may have to wait a while for it.
It is better than the Boyu.
 :arrow: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UP-PRO-L-29cm-1ft ... 3a51309eb4
hoggie


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Jun 2011)

Could you tell me how it's better than the boyu? Have you had the boyu as well?
Do you run both the 18w tubes or just one?
Matt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Jun 2011)

Ps sorry for all the questions
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jun 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> could you check out my journal and recomend a background colour?
> 
> FlyingFish!


Hi Flyingfish
That's a nice little scape.....I would go with a black background to help blend the filters.. out of immediate eye-shot.
If your remove the filters I think a charcoal grey would look nice.
Thanks for the comments on my nano.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jun 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Could you tell me how it's better than the boyu? Have you had the boyu as well?
> Do you run both the 18w tubes or just one?
> Matt
> Well the Boyu has clear plastic legs which look a bit tacky.
> ...


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Jun 2011)

Hi hoggie thanks for the answer 
Just a couple more
Is the build quality about the same on the luminaire legs aside ?
Would you say the boyu is a little more veratile light wise? 
I think I'm swaying towards the boyu as tubes seem easy to come by would you say it's ok
Many thanks again
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jun 2011)

Hi Matt
There's not much difference in the construction.
Ive not re-placed any light tubes yet so I don't know if either are easy to source.
I would purchase the UP Pro light as it flips up so you can get access to the aquarium,which is a plus point.
Have a look at the pictures in the link.The Boyu you have to take the whole unit off....the aquarium.
Light wise their both about the same.If you remove the blue tube in the Boyu.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Jun 2011)

Cheers hoggie 
All questions answered 
Have ordered the boyu for the versatility of 1 2 or 3 lamps also lampspecs sell daylight tubes and I have found grolux tubes 
Many thanks again
Ps have you planted any hc yet?
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (10 Aug 2011)

Hi gang
I thought i should do a little up-date.
Well the little tank has a few added inhabitants....some cherry shrimp.
Saturdays trip to the local aquarium store resulting in 6 endlers and 6 ottos their in the other aquarium.
I purchased a new led light not too bright but i like it :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-Aquarium- ... 35e...this little aquarium is in the bedroom so it doesn't need to be overly bright.
Here's a few photos :arrow:  












The moss is doing well.....needs a trim  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Eboeagles (10 Aug 2011)

Very nice Hoggie. The light looks good too!!

have you got the HC in there? Do you think the lights strong enough to handle HC?


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Aug 2011)

nice Hoggie!

Ebo, it's more about the flow and distribution around the HC than the light IME.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Aug 2011)

Hi gang
Once again its the old HC issue...Ive had lots of flow with C02 distribution with high lighting..in this tank but it will not spread..its dormant but healthy.
Ive bombarded it with fertilizer/trace plus C02 but too no avail.
So in my opinion it needs the  high energy substrate be it in our out of water to kick start its metabolism.
So if any one has grown HC in sand in a submerged condition they are a top man. 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

Hi gang
Ive decided to close this tank down   and do a re-scape.
Will do a new set-up soon. :? 
hoggie


----------

